# Shelf Ice *Beware*



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought it would be a good time to discuss shelf ice. Being that old man winter is taking hold of the area. I was out this past weekend, and scouted around. Many of the rivers had shelf ice. Some may ask what that is, while others are very well aware.

Shelf ice is the sheets that form on the shore banks. Many times the middle of the river is open due to higher flows, and many anglers creep out on this ice to get into position to cast their presentation too the open water.

I have done it, and many others have as well. These shelfs can't sustain weight at the edges, hence the angler breaks through the ice. Many times, if your lucky if you break through, you are in shallow water. Other times though, you may be in deep trouble as the water below the ice is deeper then expected. 

As concerning as the deep water is also the flow beneath. If you happen to break through, the flow if high enough can very well sweep you off your feet, and worse yet under.

Just because you see footprints on shelf ice from others before you, doesn't mean the ice is safe to stand on. No ice is safe, especially river shelf ice.

I had to cross some shelf ice this weekend at the mouth of Big Creek and the Grand River. Though I knew the depth below, and the creek was at a slow flow, it always has a pucker factor. I wouldn't have done it if I wasn't familiar with the riverbed in that area.

So stay safe out there, and if something in the back of your mind says you shouldn't be standing here...Thats your instinct telling you to backup.

Be safe, and Be Well...

KSU


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Good thoughts there. I lost a real big fish this past weekend only because I knew better than to get within a rods length or so to do battle off the edge of the shelf ice. Simply put, NO FISH is worth a serious dunk in freezing water. Despite losing the fish, I know from experience that it's always better to err on the side of caution this time of year. Falling in freezing water is a real serious life and death situation. There'll be plenty more big fish to come.

C510I


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Good post! I saw one guy go through the other day, in water that was waste high. Lucky he was trapped by rocks. Part of the problem with fishing from the shelf is the complacency that sets in; i.e, it's easy to forget that you are out on the ice.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I fished some shelf ice on a spot I knew was slower and only 2ft shallow underneath it and it still was scary... I don't even go on it most of the time. rather be safer than sorry and be able to fish another day instead of turning myself into a frozen corpse...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

the rocky is very dangerous to fish right now...the ice froze over the fords so its obviously like ice rinks on them..I had to keep making sure of my footing or I was going in...one false move and its a very cold wet ride that you want no part of


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Good post. Another type off ice to watch out for is Anchor Ice. It forms on the stream bed and you won&#8217;t know its there until your on it. I think the conditions have to be just right and I don't think it happens very often but better safe than sorry. If you must wading or crossing a river walk carefully and use a strong stick or walking pole


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that anchor ice sounds like a deathtrap...I have some spots I go to that the rock feels like ice all the time...hate crossing it!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Good post KSU, one that needs posting every year. Winter Steelheading can be alot of fun but special care must be taken to be sure of a safe trip on the river. KSU is right about shelf ice, walk on it long enough and its not a question of if you'll go thru but when.The comments made about Anchor Ice are worth remembering too, if you've never experienced it you can be sure it'll get your attention in a heart beat. When wading in the Winter keep an eye upstream as well, big hunks of ice coming downstream can take you off your feet, pretty much ruining your day. Always fish with a partner during the winter, it could be a lifesaver as well. Good luck out there guys and gals and remember, the best hole on the river isn't worth a 6 ft hole in the ground.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, I've walked on _anchor ice_ a few times on the Chagrin.
Ice on the river *bottom* is just nasty stuff!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a large piece (8-10 ft around) of shelf ice I believe some one broke off up river come down and almost take me down, luckily I was close to the river edge and was able to back step and avoid a direct hit. the force of that large piece of ice even in a slow current almost waist deep would not be good - I always take a look up river to make sure it is clear if there is ice along the river. Be safe.


----------

